# Is it just me, or is there no main page?



## RangerWickett (Feb 9, 2002)

When I try to load the main page, all I get is the ENWorld logo and the ad banner.


----------



## Mark (Feb 9, 2002)

Works fine for me.


----------



## Piratecat (Feb 9, 2002)

Works fine for me, too!

But here's a variation on the classic nursery rhyme:

Simple Simon meta forum going to the fair....


----------



## Darkness (Feb 9, 2002)

RangerWickett said:
			
		

> *When I try to load the main page, all I get is the ENWorld logo and the ad banner. *



Of course you do - that's all there is, anyway.


----------



## A2Z (Feb 9, 2002)

Actually this happens to me once in a while. I have no idea what causes it. A few refreshes usually does the trick. It is weird though.


----------



## Darkness (Feb 10, 2002)

A2Z said:
			
		

> *Actually this happens to me once in a while. I have no idea what causes it. A few refreshes usually does the trick. It is weird though. *



TBH, it occasionally happens to me as well.


----------

